# Problemas con Reproductor de Radio DVD



## victorrl (Ene 6, 2006)

Saludos a todos.

Mi problema es el siguiente.

Tengo un Radio Panasonic modelo *SA-VK90D *que reproducte CD y DVD.
en dias pasados se le travo un CD y no tocaba.  Yo destape el equipo y le pude sacar el disco, pero el problema es que el equipo se ha bloqueado y ningun control responde, solo lo puedo apagar y en encender, pero no puedo ponerlo en Radios y mucho menos en CD o DVD.

Lleve el radio a un taller de un amigo mio y me dice que el equipo esta bloqueado.

Aguien me puede guiar sobre como desbloquear el Equipo?

estare sumamente agradecido de quien o quienes me puedan ayuar al respecto.

gracias anticipadas.

Saludos.


----------



## raulonline (Ene 6, 2006)

Amigo lamento decirte que casi seguro tienes problema con el mecanismo de las bandejas del equipo, al atorarse el disco se desincronizo el mecanismo, ese mecanismo es algo complicado, te recomiendo lo lleves a un centro de servicio panasonic.


----------

